
Scan-Reading AI Systems Are Helping Doctors Diagnose Covid-19 - rsecora
http://www.sixthtone.com/news/1005216/scan-reading-ai-systems-are-helping-doctors-diagnose-covid-19
======
rsecora
Excerpts from the article.

Shanghai Public Health Clinical Center is using two systems. They are still
comparing the two systems to see which works better.

...

While Yitu’s system can achieve 99% accuracy in detecting viral pneumonia,
tech and e-commerce giant Alibaba claims that its own scan-reading AI can
diagnose COVID-19 specifically with 96% accuracy.

...

But However, experts are skeptical of such a high accuracy rate for COVID-19
pneumonia, as it has yet to be supported with evidence.

...

we have to analyze the case using scans, epidemiological evidence, and nucleic
acid tests. This 96% sounds like a PR gimmic

